# any one had a job interview with argos?



## 065744 (May 13, 2008)

ive got an interview with argos tomorrow and did a quick google search to find out what there interviews r like. apprently its a group interview and they make u roleplay, build towers out of food and get u to design a super hero for argos, seems a bit werid to me can anyone confirm? :confused1:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

haha sounds like something you'd do in play school?!

I'm gonna apply at Argos soon


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

Never had an interview but i applied there a few times over the years and they never got back to me the swines ! haha. As for the towers out of food etc. They will be looking for (if they do that) how you act within a group so try to be a leader of the pack so to speak and come across as confident and warm  .


----------



## 065744 (May 13, 2008)

welshflame said:


> Never had an interview but i applied there a few times over the years and they never got back to me the swines ! haha. As for the towers out of food etc. They will be looking for (if they do that) how you act within a group so try to be a leader of the pack so to speak and come across as confident and warm  .


nice, good advice thanks.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

welshflame said:


> Never had an interview but i applied there a few times over the years and they never got back to me *the swines *! haha. As for the towers out of food etc. They will be looking for (if they do that) how you act within a group so try to be a leader of the pack so to speak and come across as confident and warm  .


Lol i love this phrase "the swines" :laugh:

Never worked there but had a few friends who did, pretty easy work apparently and a job is a job :thumbup1:


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeh, done similar in management training programmes. Having to make bridges and sh!t like that.

They want to see you can think on your feet, work with others aswell as guide and listen. Make useful comments, and help, but listen and know when to step back and allow someone to lead.

Roleplays are a standard practice, i used to do them in interviews. They wont be looking for perfection, they will want to see body language, open arms, avoid crossing arms and legs. Eye contact (whilst not a must) is important. Not staring constant, but like a driving test, make it obvious your looking in your rear view mirror (if you get the comparison).

With your role play, they will likely be looking for something they can mold. If you can show a basic ability to talk, converse with direction and appear confident then you should be fine. My old job...sadly to confess the majority of what came out of salesmans mouths what utter bollox. But when said with confidence and conviction, joe public tends to believe it.

Anyhow, good luck, sorry for ranting.


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

Tip for any interview..

Knee pads and a strong stomach :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> Yeh, done similar in management training programmes. Having to make bridges and sh!t like that.
> 
> They want to see you can think on your feet, work with others aswell as guide and listen. Make useful comments, and help, but listen and know when to step back and allow someone to lead.
> 
> ...


Top notch info from this man...follow this advice and you wont go far wrong!


----------



## 065744 (May 13, 2008)

1Tonne said:


> Yeh, done similar in management training programmes. Having to make bridges and sh!t like that.
> 
> They want to see you can think on your feet, work with others aswell as guide and listen. Make useful comments, and help, but listen and know when to step back and allow someone to lead.
> 
> ...


no m8 thats good ranting thanks for the advice


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> Yeh, done similar in management training programmes. Having to make bridges and sh!t like that.
> 
> They want to see you can think on your feet, work with others aswell as guide and listen. Make useful comments, and help, but listen and know when to step back and allow someone to lead.
> 
> ...


Lol so true especially when it comes to interviewing them, you have to employ a lot of people to find one good salesman.. i remember one guy called Jason he came in and was sooo enthusiastic, "I can sell any product, if it can be sold then i will be you're top salesman"

Anyway the guy could not sell what so ever! After 2 weeks we were like "you can't fcuking sell can you, and you never have! Anyway he went to the toilet and never come back, fcuking nutter ha


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

The Raptor said:


> Anyway he went to the toilet and never come back, fcuking nutter ha


Haha hes probably still there mate,I used to go for power naps all the time. :laugh:

Nothing worse when someone comes in and does a big old sh1te next to you.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

keano said:


> Haha hes probably still there mate,I used to go for power naps all the time. :laugh:
> 
> Nothing worse when someone comes in and does a big old sh1te next to you.


Lol many a time i have been to work with a major come down / hangover... the best i seen was a sales manager who for some reason had an air horn in his desk draw.. my mate ray climbed under the desk for a few minutes sleep. The boss seen him and let rip with the air horn, right at him!

Should of seen his reaction, he screamed like a little girl :lol:


----------



## jay631 (Oct 2, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> Yeh, done similar in management training programmes. Having to make bridges and sh!t like that.
> 
> They want to see you can think on your feet, work with others aswell as guide and listen. Make useful comments, and help, but listen and know when to step back and allow someone to lead.
> 
> ...


As above...

You will be watched on your leadership or following skills and see how you react to problem solving..

There will ALWAYS be a " I know it all person" That person WONT get the job it will almost always be seen as arrogance.

They are looking to see if you can follow orders as well as add your own productive input.

Good Luck


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

065744 said:


> nice, good advice thanks.


No probs dude. Good luck tomorrow  .


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Lol fk all that crap, it's a **** job, I know a job's a job but making you go thru all that to do a pretty straight forward task is ridiculous.


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

I had an interview with Argos for Christmas work back in 1987 or '88. The fact that I could speak in sentences and had all my limbs probably helped me get the job.

Hope that helps.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i've emailed them about work too, but their careers site is down


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

i had an interview there a few years back, they asked things like what animal would you be and why...


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

tuktuk said:


> i had an interview there a few years back, they asked things like what animal would you be and why...


"I'd be a new breed of animal, part ticket-reader, part converyor belt, with lots of tentacles to retrieve Tefal kettles and Russel Hobbs toasters with"

the job's yours.


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

hamsternuts said:


> "I'd be a new breed of animal, part ticket-reader, part converyor belt, with lots of tentacles to retrieve Tefal kettles and Russel Hobbs toasters with"
> 
> the job's yours.


LMAO :lol:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

sounds like alot of hassle just to throw things down a conveyor belt or sit on a til telling every other customer their item isnt in stock!


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

So how did the interview go ?


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

i worked in argos for 3 years,

i will never ever work for them again, and i WILL not ever shop there agin.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

ive got a mate who works there and yeah he said he had to all that sh1t , but he only does 3 hrs a day so prob worth checking what the hrs are incase you go through all that and then end up with not enough hours. another thing is even on them minimal hours he is always bitchin and moaning about being tired so i dont know if its really hard work or hes just a lazy cnut haha


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Just neck 120mg of ephedrine before the interview............


----------



## 065744 (May 13, 2008)

the interview went ok, was a group interview with about 20 of us then there were 4 people doing the interview, one of them was fit and my age and i think she liked me haha.

it was as i expected, first they split u into pairs and gave u 5mins to find out info on that person then give a presentation on them.

then they gave us this simple question sheet, just reading numbers and putting them into order and stuff.

lastley they put us into groups and made us design a super hero for argos then give a presentation in it.

wasnt too bad in all. think i stand a good charnce cause there were some proper spanners there lol.

they said its 5 hour shifts with flexi time so im gona try and get atleast 5 days work week hopfully 6 if i get the job, fingers crossed should hear back from them in the next couple of days.


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

065744 said:


> the interview went ok, was a group interview with about 20 of us then there were 4 people doing the interview, one of them was fit and my age and i think she liked me haha.
> 
> it was as i expected, first they split u into pairs and gave u 5mins to find out info on that person then give a presentation on them.
> 
> ...


Yeah i have had interviews in the past like that  . good luck dude and I hope you get it  .


----------



## 065744 (May 13, 2008)

welshflame said:


> Yeah i have had interviews in the past like that  . good luck dude and I hope you get it  .


cheers bud, half the reason i really want it is so i get a charnce with the manager lol.


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

065744 said:


> cheers bud, half the reason i really want it is so i get a charnce with the manager lol.


No probs  . Haha :lol: .


----------

